
TikTok: Trump signs order to address 'threat' of Chinese app - jasonlingx
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-53660860
======
ddmma
They already penetrated the digital western world on a wild fire viral
therefore it’s time to enable the Great Western Firewall. Well played, get
Reels!

Ps. How about all the cheap smart devices that send data to China mainland!?

